# Being a Working Student - from Horse & Hound



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

This is quite a good article that was featured in Horse & Hound magazine - definitely worth a look for anyone considered such a position!
Life as a working pupil with a top rider - Horses for sale, Equestrian news - Horse & Hound


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Great article and thanks for sharing. It is very tough in that world, it really is!This isn't for anyone who doesn't have thick skin, determination and heart - but it definately is very benefitial, educational and gives you the skills you need to climb the ladder.


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

I agree completely. I think it's absolutely necessary for anyone who wants to be a professional equestrian - even if they have the money to be able to get by without doing it, they should do it anyway. It really shows you whether it's the life for you or not. I've seen people who were born wanting to go to the Olympics decide to pursue a "real" job and ride recreationally after being a WS; it's such an eye-opener.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Good article. Thanks for sharing! 

I personally LOVE being a working student. I was a working student for a local trainer for two years, then for one summer for a CCI**** eventer while her husband was stationed in the area (he's in the military and they move around a lot, they are now in Germany). Being a working student has taught me a lot about horses, management, and competition. Each trainer that I have worked for has brought something new for me to learn and each have their different ways of doing it. 

Especially for the CCI**** eventer, I was introduced to the BIG names of the sport, and even went down to Buck Davidson's farm in FL (she was his student) for a week to take in the Advanced way of doing things. And going to shows as a groom is amazing! Especially when you are grooming for a horse that is pretty well-known in the area 

I'm so excited to get to do it again in the future. Hopefully in KY I will have some great opportunities to do it all over again!


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! I'm going to do an internship at a dressage barn this summer. It was a great read for me and confirmed that I am on the right track.


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

It's definitely a cool experience. Working for Phyllis was super cool, as she's one of those old school consummate horsemen, and very well-known and respected! I got to go hang out at an ICP Level 4 instructor's clinic thing - which only like 10 people were at, 5 trainers and 5 riders - it was taught by Karen O'Connor and at Leslie Law's farm. Literally just got to hang out and chat, and snuggle Karen's little dog Bizzie.


----------

